# Legion y540 9750h + rtx 2060... Please share config!



## Pizzadeliver (Mar 14, 2021)

As title says.
I've got this laptop after having returned a MSI GF65 Thin with the same hardware because even After heavy CPU/GPU undervolt and Cyclone cooler stand It had Always 2 cores throttling.

Since I'm not at all tech savy can someone share his throttlestop settings for the same laptop so to decrease temps but not to limit too much performance mode? (I prefer not touching proch limit).


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2021)

Pizzadeliver said:


> the same laptop


If you are going to adjust voltages, you have to be willing to do some testing on your laptop. No two laptops are the same.

Start with the cache at an offset of -100 mV and set the core to -125 mV. Use this setting for a few days to make sure you are stable. Check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits Option.

Open the TPL window and set PL1 to 60W or 70W and set PL2 to 80W.

These settings are for maximum performance. If you want less heat, reduce the turbo power limits. You can also slow your CPU down by lowering the turbo ratios or lowering the Speed Shift Max value. Many recent laptops have locked CPU voltage control so check the FIVR monitoring table to make sure your offset voltage is working.

Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Attach one to your next post. Remember to turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring in the Options window before you start logging.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Post lots of pics if you need help.


----------



## Pizzadeliver (Mar 14, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If you are going to adjust voltages, you have to be willing to do some testing on your laptop. No two laptops are the same.
> 
> Start with the cache at an offset of -100 mV and set the core to -125 mV. Use this setting for a few days to make sure you are stable. Check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits Option.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Unclewebb, the laptop Will arrive wednesday, I'll be sure to post some screens!
I also hope to win the "silicon lottery" this time


----------



## Pizzadeliver (Mar 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If you are going to adjust voltages, you have to be willing to do some testing on your laptop. No two laptops are the same.
> 
> Start with the cache at an offset of -100 mV and set the core to -125 mV. Use this setting for a few days to make sure you are stable. Check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits Option.
> 
> ...








Ok, here's my standard settings. I lowered pl2 turbo to 80. I couldn't put cache voltage to 100 exactly, it's 100,1 
With pl2 at 80 I got those 2 "errors" (?)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 16, 2021)

Pizzadeliver said:


> I got those 2 "errors"


Those are not errors. Limit Reasons just tells you why your CPU is throttling.



Pizzadeliver said:


> I lowered pl2 turbo to 80


If you lower the PL2 power limit then it makes sense that you are seeing PL2 being set too low as the reason for throttling. When PL2 is causing throttling, EDP OTHER under the RING column will also light up red at the same time. The CORE column is the important one in Limit Reasons.

These are powerful CPUs. Manufacturers use power limits to try to keep the temps at a reasonable level.

Do some testing with Cinebench R20. A 9750H that is not throttling too much should score over 3000 points in this test.








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Did you undervolt both the core and the cache? When running R20, you will probably find that you get better performance or temperatures when you lower the core offset voltage more than the cache. Usually you can set the core to somewhere between -175 mV and -225 mV and still be stable.

Try to adjust the Windows power slider in the system tray. The FIVR monitoring table should show Speed Shift EPP at ~84. If EPP is set to 128 or higher, you might not see maximum performance.


----------



## Pizzadeliver (Mar 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Those are not errors. Limit Reasons just tells you why your CPU is throttling.
> 
> 
> If you lower the PL2 power limit then it makes sense that you are seeing PL2 being set too low as the reason for throttling. When PL2 is causing throttling, EDP OTHER under the RING column will also light up red at the same time. The CORE column is the important one in Limit Reasons.
> ...


I'll try later. 225 Is referred to core voltage? Does the cache must stay at -100?
Anyway yes I lowered as you said -125/-100 and when I lowered pl2 from 107 to 80 i got those 2 warnings


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 16, 2021)

The 9750H usually lose stability if the cache is higher than -125 mV. Somewhere between -100 mV and -125 mV works best for most users.

And yes, the core offset can go as high as -225 mV. This is a trick that improves performance when running AVX instructions. R20 is a good test of this.

Here is some testing a user sent me that shows this.






						Cinebench Test.zip
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Pizzadeliver (Mar 16, 2021)

Did I do something wrong? (btw what did you mean by "Try to adjust the Windows power slider in the system tray"?)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 16, 2021)

Pizzadeliver said:


> Did I do something wrong?





unclewebb said:


> Do some testing with Cinebench R20.


I suggested using Cinebench R20. You used the newer version, Cinebench R23 so your scores are significantly higher compared to R20. Off the top of my head, I am not sure what a good or a bad score is for a 9750H when running R23. To try to come up with some sort of comparison,  I set my 10th Gen desktop CPU to 6 cores - 12 threads and I ran it at a steady 4000 MHz. My score was 8301 so your score looks reasonable.





When running Cinebench, open up the Limit Reasons window and watch for anything lighting up red. That indicates your CPU is throttling. A 9750H can run this benchmark with a steady 40.00 multiplier as long as it is not power limit throttling or thermal throttling. The majority of laptops with this CPU cannot run this benchmark without some throttling; power, thermal or both. You can turn the ThrottleStop Log File on while testing so you have a record of your CPU performance and temperatures. Exit ThrottleStop when finished testing so it can finalize your log file. Attach one to your next post if you want me to have a look.



Pizzadeliver said:


> Try to adjust the Windows power slider in the system tray


Most laptop computers with mobile CPUs that are running Windows 10 will have a slider in the system tray to manage the power profile settings. 





You can move that slider back and forth to fine tune the Windows Balanced power plan. Open the ThrottleStop FIVR window and look at the bottom of the monitoring table. What Speed Shift EPP value is the CPU using? When you move the Windows slider back and forth, you will likely see the EPP value change. This is how Windows 10 controls Intel CPUs. Different laptops use different EPP values. An EPP setting of 0 is for maximum CPU speed regardless of load. The Windows Best Performance setting often times will set EPP to 84. Give this a try and see what values your computer uses for EPP. 

For most laptops, an EPP setting of 84 is a good compromise. It allows the CPU to slow down when lightly loaded. If EPP is set to 128 or greater, this can interfere with the CPU reaching maximum performance. A big EPP number might be OK when running on battery power but should be avoided when plugged in.


----------



## Pizzadeliver (Mar 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I suggested using Cinebench R20. You used the newer version, Cinebench R23 so your scores are significantly higher compared to R20. Off the top of my head, I am not sure what a good or a bad score is for a 9750H when running R23. To try to come up with some sort of comparison,  I set my 10th Gen desktop CPU to 6 cores - 12 threads and I ran it at a steady 4000 MHz. My score was 8301 so your score looks reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 192704
> 
> ...






Nothing changes here, be aware that I didn't touch anything here in the Throttlestop home.
About the R23 benchmark, the limits windows showed yellow EDP in core and ring and a yellow BD PROCHOT in the core column, nothing red.

Trying cinebench r20 if I can find it.



unclewebb said:


> I suggested using Cinebench R20. You used the newer version, Cinebench R23 so your scores are significantly higher compared to R20. Off the top of my head, I am not sure what a good or a bad score is for a 9750H when running R23. To try to come up with some sort of comparison,  I set my 10th Gen desktop CPU to 6 cores - 12 threads and I ran it at a steady 4000 MHz. My score was 8301 so your score looks reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 192704
> 
> ...






This is my score with -210mV core and -120.1mV cache. TPL limited at 70 and 80. No lights at all in limits. Temp max 76°


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 16, 2021)

Pizzadeliver said:


> Nothing changes here





unclewebb said:


> Open the ThrottleStop FIVR window


You have to look at the monitoring table in the FIVR window when moving the Windows slider. Nothing will change on the main screen. EPP will change in the FIVR monitoring table.



Pizzadeliver said:


> Trying Cinebench r20 if I can find it.


I posted a link to R20 to make it easy for you to find. You ignored the link and downloaded R23 instead. I tried to help.

Your R20 score looks great, temps are great and no throttling. Was the 40.00 multiplier maintained for the entire test? If you were running HWiNFO64, Limit Reasons will not report the reasons for throttling correctly.


----------



## Pizzadeliver (Mar 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You have to look at the monitoring table in the FIVR window when moving the Windows slider. Nothing will change on the main screen. EPP will change in the FIVR monitoring table.
> 
> 
> I posted a link to R20 to make it easy for you to find. You ignored the link and downloaded R23 instead. I tried to help.
> ...


Ooops sorry I'm not used to this forum and I entirely missed the blu box with r20 link. Sorry again.
I were not running hwinfo64 (not even downloaded it). Right now throttlestop for some reason starts when I boot up with Windows 10 with those errors:




When I clear them, they don't appear anymore.




unclewebb said:


> You have to look at the monitoring table in the FIVR window when moving the Windows slider. Nothing will change on the main screen. EPP will change in the FIVR monitoring table.
> 
> 
> I posted a link to R20 to make it easy for you to find. You ignored the link and downloaded R23 instead. I tried to help.
> ...






Yes, I didn't see them, sorry again for me being a little dumb. When I move slider to max performance those values change like that.



unclewebb said:


> You have to look at the monitoring table in the FIVR window when moving the Windows slider. Nothing will change on the main screen. EPP will change in the FIVR monitoring table.
> 
> 
> I posted a link to R20 to make it easy for you to find. You ignored the link and downloaded R23 instead. I tried to help.
> ...






If this is the 40x multiplier you are talking about than yes, those value are still during all the test.


PS: I've got a funny issue. I've put TS in windows scheduler to start up with windows 10. The problem is that the TS process starts but I've got no icon in the system tray. I have to terminate it from task manager and reopen it manually.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2021)

It is normal to see some yellow warning boxes just after you boot up or after you resume from sleep mode. Nothing to worry about.



Pizzadeliver said:


> When I clear them, they don't appear anymore.


That is what is important. When all 6 cores are active, the maximum multiplier (FID) for a 9750H is 40. ThrottleStop shows 40.00 for all multipliers so that is as good as it gets. That confirms no throttling.

The ThrottleStop Task Scheduler Guide shows how to setup the Task Scheduler. You need to check the option, Run only when user is logged on. It sounds like you have set ThrottleStop to start up before you log on. That is why there is no system tray icon.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				






Pizzadeliver said:


> When I move slider to max performance


Windows is setting Speed Shift EPP to 0. That is the best setting for maximum CPU speed. When plugged in, I prefer that the CPU runs at maximum speed even when lightly loaded. When running on battery power, an EPP setting of 84 or 128 works well.

Your temperatures look fantastic. Most laptops with this CPU are usually a mess of throttling. Lenovo must have included a decent heatsink. Enjoy your new and improved laptop.


----------



## Aspire7Rhondy (Mar 29, 2021)

I too have the i9750H and have applied similar settings. Upon running the Cinebench R20 test, my multiplier goes no higher than 32, what do you guys suggest I do in terms of settings? FYI in case I'm asked, my score is 2574 for reference. With TS off, I get 2594 on Cinebench R20. I get PL1 on Core and GPU and EDP OTHER on RING.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Have a look at the log file you posted. It shows PL1 throttling at 45W and it shows PL2 throttling at 56W. Acer is enforcing these power limits. There are not adjustments available in ThrottleStop or in any software that will override these power limits.


@Aspire7Rhondy - Your new log file shows the exact same thing that it showed last month when you asked this same question. Nothing has changed. Your laptop will forever be limited by the 45W power limit that Acer has set. It will throttle down to 3200 MHz or as much as necessary so it does not exceed 45W. The log file clearly shows this. There are no magic settings to get around this limitation that Acer has set.


----------



## cocidiuz (Apr 1, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Start with the cache at an offset of -100 mV


 I wish I could set my cache to that, max here is -55,7mV anything above it makes BSOD on cinebench tests 
Right now running with -225,6mV core and -55,7mV cache and getting around 3100 in CBR20


----------



## Pizzadeliver (Apr 25, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> It is normal to see some yellow warning boxes just after you boot up or after you resume from sleep mode. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> That is what is important. When all 6 cores are active, the maximum multiplier (FID) for a 9750H is 40. ThrottleStop shows 40.00 for all multipliers so that is as good as it gets. That confirms no throttling.
> ...


Hello Uncle,

Just wanted to update you that lately temps are getting a bit higher, today I touched 93° but it didn't thermal throttle. The average is still good, it's those spikes that worries me.

PS: I was playing Sleeping Dogs Definite Edition with Nvidia Experience reccomended settings.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 25, 2021)

Pizzadeliver said:


> that worries me.


Intel says any temperature under 100°C is a "safe operating temperature". Your laptop set the thermal throttling temperature to 94°C so there is zero chance that it is ever going to be able to get up to its full rated temperature. You have nothing to worry about. 

The only worry would be that because MSI has set the thermal throttling temperature so low, you are going to start losing performance when it hits 94°C. Have a look in the ThrottleStop Options window on the right side for the PROCHOT Offset setting. At the moment this is set to 6. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting then I would set PROCHOT Offset to 2 or 3 so it can run a little hotter before thermal throttling begins. If you think this is a bad thing just remember that the Intel spec sets PROCHOT Offset to 0. Intel created this setting so cowardly manufacturers can force their CPUs to start throttling before they need to start throttling. It is not necessary. Many MSI laptops lock PROCHOT Offset so you will probably not be able to change this setting.


----------

